# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Town/City Mapping >  WIP - Long Term Doodle - Plumton, the town of Prunes

## Crayons

This'll probably take a while, and I started it mainly to play with my tablet again. It's a vaguely cartoony isometric drawing (I still like my 3D even when hand drawn) style somewhat similar to something but I can't remember what. What I didn't realise is how hard it is to keep to isometric when all my drawing instincts keep me wanting to add perspective. Huh!  :Very Happy: 
Any advice gladly received. There's no spectacular plan as such, no more than the rough notes sketched on it so far, it's a sort of free form doodle. I thought you maybe might enjoy seeing it progress?_ It may take years!!!_

----------


## mearrin69

Woah. The part you've got detailed already ROCKS! The buildings are excellent. You going to color it when done? I think it could benefit from a watercolor-type shading at some point.

I've fantasized about doing this style for my Haibianr city setting book...covering each district as a separate illustration. It would take me years, though, so it's only a dream.

Yeah. I want to see it develop. Keep going!
M

----------


## jfrazierjr

I agree and love the fact that you seem to have multiple roof styles.   A few shingle types, some board style, and the one in the upper left looks like it might be made of thatch.  Good stuff.

----------


## Ascension

I have a hard time sticking to straight up ISO as well and start adding perspective all the time.  What helps me to stay focused is to constantly chant to myself "think cartoony think cartoony" and also to keep a picture loaded up of the style I'm aiming for so that I can check it often.  You have a great start so far, though.

----------


## tilt

really nice... and very detatailed drawings - so I guess I'm stuck here for years now  *lol*

----------


## Crayons

The problem with doodling is it gets more-ish!  I did some POVray models for a mate and sent them, then, while waiting for a reply picked up the tablet again. Several hours later!!!
Yah, you lose all sorts of overall view of isometrics when you're zoomed in but for some reason, I don't care? It just seems to emphasise the niaive quality of the cartooniness (is that a word?)
Anyway, what it does need is some inspiration for buildings, so if you guys can suggest stuff? I've got blacksmith on my list and I'm dreading a stables/corral thing coz I can't draw animals. There's going to be some plum drying racks (it's the world's Prune Capital after all !) but shortly after that my list is drying up. Suggestions most welcome. C & C's also but it isn't meant to be a work of* High Art* or anything, just a bit of fun. 
Oh, yes. I want lots of things going on - like the boy with the hoop. I'd like it to be one of those pictures where you just keep looking for things... if I can?
Cheers!


ooops! Forgot!  
mearrin69 &  jfrazierjr : erm, no, I wasn't going to colour it. I'll certainly think about it. I've since realised what the style reminds me of - it's those postcards with drawings of a place that you  ( well I ) don't usually buy! Colouring it in might make it look a bit like the lid of a tin of shortcake or something! LOL!

Acension : that's an idea about having a picture of something to look at, only, I don't have one, so I guess I'll just doodle on...

cheers!

----------


## rdanhenry

An inn*, a brothel, a retirement home ("human prunes"), barbershop, a church/temple/shrine*, a green grocer, fish market, tailor's shop, cobbler's shop, woodworker.

* - there's a building already that could be this, but I'm not positive, so listed anyway

----------


## Crayons

Cheers, rdanberry, the retirement home, woodworker and possibly the brothel I can do. Perhaps I should have explained the problem? The main thing is that at the resolution I (deliberately) chose to do this at, some things won't be obvious. Unless the fishmonger is selling a shark... hey, yes, I can do that!.... but I mean, in general, the "trade" has to be rather large. I doubt I can manage even stark nekkid ladies for a brothel let alone frilly stockinged ones... hrm.  The barber I could fall back on the traditional stripey bar but it'd have to be pretty big.
Basically anything much smaller than 1m in size - is "tricky". I don't mind this being "silly"  - it is a cartoony drawing after all.

----------


## mearrin69

Prunes? Prune juice is a warriors drink! You need a barracks! Will try to think of some places.
M

----------


## Redrobes

...and a bit of a Klingon specialty if I remember right as well...

----------


## geamon

That's a Worf speciality more then Klingon....

----------


## rdanhenry

Businesses often have signs. In a pseudomedieval setting (which this looks to be), such signs are often pictorial in nature, due to the low literacy rates. The signs can be fairly large.

----------


## tilt

> Businesses often have signs. In a pseudomedieval setting (which this looks to be), such signs are often pictorial in nature, due to the low literacy rates. The signs can be fairly large.


took the words right out of my mouth - signs will solve your problem crayons - a big fish to show what to buy in the shop. And while your at it, you can add
smith
inns
jail
park
well
dyers
carpenters
chuch/temple
goldsmith
city hall
butchers
general store
magicians guild (if its that kind of world)
dragon stables (if its THAT kind of world *lol*)
wagon maker
sawmill
forgot the name, but those guys who works with curing hides and such
and of course...
the Cartographers Guild  :Smile:

----------


## geamon

The word your looking for is Tanner's tilt. But usually tanner's are located in poorer sections of cities or slums because they can create pretty stinky areas and the aristocracy don't want that near them.

----------


## Ramah

Hehe. I love what you have so far, Crayons.

I don't think anyone has mentioned it yet but the obvious buildings you will need (this being the prune capital and all) is toilets. Lots and lots of toilets.  :Smile:   Large public ones, small outhouses etc.

----------


## Crayons

Some great ideas coming out here, thanks guys! I've put in the blacksmith, corral (uncensored! not for the prudish!), a jail and some prune industry sheds. Another major export of the town would also be Plum Brandy so there's a Still sort of place too. 
Toilets! Of course! I had already put one small outhouse at the back of pub on the left side of the gate but I definitely need more! Oh, speaking of the gate, I've added a tax man there, the brandy is taxable.
I've done a bit of forward planning (just a little) and decided that there should be a Cartographer's Tower over in the posh area so I've reserved it's space there so that it doesn't block the view of other buildings. 
Any ideas for little "vignette" scenes for people to be "up to" things also welcome!
cheers!

----------


## mearrin69

> corral (uncensored! not for the prudish!)


LOL!




> Any ideas for little "vignette" scenes for people to be "up to" things also welcome!


Since you went there with the stables I reckon you should have a little back-alley action with a strumpet and her customer. Some passed-out drunks would be a good idea. We don't seem to be near the water? Sailors in town if so...maybe army if not. Sheriffs on horseback? Town watch shaking someone down? Nobleman and entourage pushing some serf off the walk? A procession of self-flagellating monks?

Well, there you go...a stream of sort of wacky ideas. That's what happens when I'm up at 04:00 working (or trying to avoid work, more like.)
M

----------


## Crayons

Well, I wasn't going to go "there" again... I figured a randy horse wasn't too risqué but I _am_sensitive to the multifarious mores of the internet! I reckon I could jemmy in a bit of hanky panky somewhere. Resolution is a kinda limiting factor!

----------


## tilt

ah Tanners yes... thanks geamon, and yep... down the stream with those guys... along with other smelly industries  :Wink: 

This looks really good Crayons... would love to see your drawings when you aint just doodling  :Wink:

----------


## rdanhenry

Pickpockets would have to be rather exaggerated to be visible, but there could be a mugging in progress. Children playing some sort of ball game in the street. Buskers. Street preacher or other speaker. Maybe an artist working outdoors. Food vendor with a pushcart. Someone sneaking along the rooftops.

----------


## Crayons

Good ideas chaps. Thanx! 
I've added some more stuff in the more industrial area. For some reason I put in the gallows and a local Assassins Guild Office, this is in_ NO_ way any kind of reflection on the progress of voting in the Current Challenge - at all!!  :Laughing:  At least my psychiatrist says it isn't and I believe both of him.  :Evil: 
I've started numbering things so I don't forget what some things are and to remind me that it is also a map! The existing text in the "key" is just a placeholder for now, I did it sorta scripty just to keep the "feel" online...
Anyway, here's an update. Please feel free to chuck in any critique or comments if you like!


I don't know about you guys but the uploader/thumbnailer is still giving me gyp. Ho hum.

----------


## Ramah

This is so good.

I love that group of monks walking down the street.  :Smile:  And the nefarious activity happening over the wall.

You should colour it after so you can put Wally in there somewhere.

I do love it but I have to wonder how good this would have looked had you decided to use a brush tool instead of a pencil tool.  :Frown: 

Still, cracking stuff. Keep up the good work.

Edit: I'd just like to add... if you keep up this quality when it is done it will no longer be "just" a doodle but a fantastic map and I'll eat my hat if this doesn't get to be a choice.

----------


## mearrin69

Man. You are totally killing me with this. I agree that I'd have loved to see it done with a brush instead of pencil. Might have gotten muddy, though. You can color it with 8 shades and call it pixel art (there's a whole faction of pixel artists out there on the net). And, if you finish this and doesn't end up as as a Cartographer's Choice *I'll* eat Ramah's hat. What sort is it, BTW?
M

----------


## Gallifreyan

Wow it looks great, the detail is amazing! Can't wait to see finished map.

----------


## tilt

I agree with ramah and mearrin - this it turning out to be a great map (and a daunting endevour) - great work  :Smile:

----------


## Crayons

Crikey!
I'll try colouring it when it's finished to see what it looks like but I worry about the "biscuit tin lid" aspect doing that might add to it! The picture postcard look is bad enough!
By "brush" I assume you mean some tool that has surroundng effects presumably in the greyscale area? That would probably make it extremely slow and messy for me. The *main* tool I use is "Undo". Someone mentioned "ohomohok" somewhere (Redrobes re: Blender tool?). This is more like "ohotohocz" (one hand on tablet, one hand on Ctrl-Z). 
As for "pencil", well, I'm using Paintshop Pro X here and I deliberately decided to stick mainly with a plain 2 pixel square "nib" as it were. Occasionally I "venture" down to one pixel. Black with white background, no fancy stuff. I just wanted to be able to doodle with a minimum of complexity so I can draw, undo (ctl-z) or erase (RMB)  by drawing over in white. Fiddling with layers (for example) and brushy things would just be a frustrating distraction and non-therapeutic! I haven't mentioned it but as one might imagine, it's a great device for relaxation, jus' doodling along...! Hum de hum, ctl-z, several times, rub out, draw....  :Smile:   [ Oh! Save game!!!] 
I *WILL* finish it... one day! Maybe sooner than I thought now! I wanna see mearrin69's millinary eating habits ! I'm what(?), about 15% "coverage" now after about a week (including a bank holiday).... hrm. Don't hold your breath!!

----------


## Marken4

I'm not wothy... I'm not worthy... *speechless*

----------


## leny2010

Terrific stuff Crayons.  It reminds me of that card your brother (R?) drew of your parents' place - perhaps that was what you were thinking of?

I'm not sure if it's big enough for an entire Honeypot Lane but one midden heap would fit. Perhaps, if you're not too fussy about period an Apothecary nearby - didn't they use to "recycle" tablets that weren't soluble?

----------


## Crayons

Time for another update I guess. I may be spending some time on the new super challenge which will slow things down a tad. Some of what I've done here may "rub off" into one of my designs for that. 
Anyway - I decided I wanted a water-mill, which meant I needed a drop in the river which meant I probably wanted a lock - and a ramp for smaller boats and... and.. 
Well, it has complicated things a bit in that I now have to try and have the buildings going down the same slope... which is tricky. Shot myself in the foot there I think. 
Also - I've stopped numbering things - I just jot a note of what it is instead - I'll sort out the numbers later. 
BTW The town is generically "fantasy" but that doesn't mean I don't throw in the odd alternate universe thing now and then. It's just a cartoon.
cheers

----------


## Quabbe

What a lovely map. I can't turn away my eyes!

You deserve a truckload of rep for each step you post!

I can't wait to see this finished. Really beautiful!


Quabbe

----------


## geamon

Yeah I've been following it for a while. I don't have the patience for that kinda map making in a digital format. I shower you with rep!!

----------


## Ramah

Amazing. Forget your New Amsterdam thing... do this.  :Smile: 

Or in fact, do one of these but in New York, with loads of people doing stuff like on this... top 3 for sure.  :Smile:

----------


## Crayons

Well, one of the more time consuming aspects of the "doodle" is doing the layout and getting the isometric/isographic view mostly correct. What I'm hoping to do is generate New Amsterdam in 3D, find a nice view from that and then do a "doodle" version of that. Modern day NY is far too big to manage, however - I might have a go at a small part of it. Hrm...

----------


## mearrin69

Wow. Yeah. Forget New Amsterdam. Or, rather, do this AND New Amsterdam!  :Smile: 
M

----------


## Crayons

Thanks for the support guys! I have to admit this last bit was a tad onerous. I originally called it the "Dullsville" part of town and it was rather. A town needs the humdrum bits and this last area is essentially middleclass habitation. I haven't populated the streets with anything "fun" yet, I'm still deciding on what. Anyhow, barracks next! Something much more interesting to doodle.
cheers!

----------


## Ramah

Superb!

But... is that a kangaroo in that yard there?

----------


## Crayons

That - that is a highly trained killer-guard wallaby! (Or it could be a giant rat?)

----------


## Quabbe

So epic. All those little people and details. I like the processing men in black cloaks near the market place. Wonderful. 


Quabbe

----------


## Ascension

OMG, what is that horse doing to the other horse?!  He's gonna hurt her.

----------


## Steel General

Love the sleeping guard, and the 'equine frolicking' gave me a good chuckle.

----------


## Aval Penworth

Oh, Crayons...you are a wonderful goof-ball.  Repped.

----------


## Quabbe

Everytime I visit the forum I'm looking into this thread and hope for a new update. I can't await to see the map with all its houses, details and amazing horses. The current status is already fantastic, I'm going to stare on it for a while now.

----------


## Crayons

Well, I'm glad it's turning into something you want to stare at ! That's really very re-affirming as it's part of what I wanted to achieve. It's still something of a challenge populating the streets with _interesting_ things...
It's also very reassuring that you still want updates! This isn't like most maps where the whole thing changes as "layers" of effort are overlaid on each other, it's just an ever spreading growth of the same thing, nothing much to learn here (except to avoid doing this sort of thing!)  :Very Happy: 
Anyhoo - this seems like an appropriate time for an update for you? The "south" of the river is ostensibly "done"! Yay. That's not to say that I won't revisit them and add and tweak things. I won't explain what is going on in the streets, you can make your own versions up.
Thanks again for all the support, it's really appreciated!

----------


## Marken4

You are an sick - and extremly talented - guy

----------


## mearrin69

Hah! I love the ship names! You deserve rep for that alone. I wouldn't want to pull a tour aboard the "Thumbnail Scraper". Sounds like a CIA torture technique...for those "high-value" detainees that prove resistant to waterboarding.
M

----------


## Ascension

I think Castog's Tower should be renamed to Tower of Ascension or you could put a sandbar in and call it Mad Hermit/Ascension Island   :Smile:   Heh heh.  And put a bunch of other inside jokes in there along the lines of the two ships.  Great stuff, man.

----------


## Quabbe

Woohoo! Thanks for the update.  :Smile:

----------


## tilt

looks damn good, and I agree, I think what makes this a fun thread to follow is that stuff is added all the time, not "just" improved - great work  :Smile:

----------


## Ramah

Love The Prune Guard.  :Smile: 

And I just noticed the guy tripping up and dropping the box of stuff. Damn those ill-fitting flagstones. Call National Accident Helpline!

----------


## tilt

yep those guard have just the right _tilt_ to their polearms  :Wink:   very stylish  :Smile:

----------


## Crayons

Well, time for another update? 
I've done most of the "slummy" area now, it has some more interesting  buidings dotted around in it, but due to the cramped street layout, there isn't alot of space to put people in there. However, I snuck in a "mugging".
Anyway, I've posted this one so that it shows some of the stages/methods I've worked out (during this whole thing!) to try and keep the isographics correct. It involves using a line tool and a fixed "floor" height marker. The source height marker I copy is up by the scale ruler. To make it genuinely hand drawn (or pad drawn, I suppose) I go over all the 1 pix straight lines with my 2 pix "brush". I do allow wandering off the guide line quite often. I don't want it to be geometrically perfect or anything.
'nuff said I guess.
The new BIG building - the Prune Guild - has 2 spare podiums for statues ontop of the facade. At the moment there's a central Prune (at the top) and a male and female figure each side "adoring" the Prune. Anyone want to suggest some statues for the last two positions????  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ascension

Everyone will be thinking it so I'll just say it...someone needs to be in the fecal position.  The other one needs to be knock-kneed like they're holding it in.  Oh, and you need a huge telescope sticking out of the tower so that we can survey the lands.  Always love to see blown-up alchemy labs.

----------


## Marken4

I guess it's all right  :Smile:  !!!!

----------


## Crayons

AH, yes, the fecal chappie. The lower portico-thingy has a pastiche of the Thinker doing basically that while contemplating a pile of prunes. That's supposed to be a rather modern toilet roll next to him. Hard to do at this resolution....

edit: Oh, yes. I did consider your idea for putting member names in, Mr Ascension, but people might feel slighted if I missed them out so... but I'm cool with CG "stuff" - like the River Police, "Thumbnail Scraper" and "Unsplittable River" already in there...

----------


## rdanhenry

A statue of a plum tree?

----------


## landorl

I love the fact that the "Mason's Guild" is about to fall over!  I also like that the post office is called "Going Postal"  This map is beautiful!

It's almost like looking at a "where's Waldo?" book...  There are all of these humorous little tidbits about like the two horses humping.

----------


## Ascension

We actually have a place here called Goin' Postal to compete with the FedEx/Kinkos and UPS stores.  Like it nonetheless.

----------


## cfds

This is drifting slowly towards Discworldian epicness...

----------


## Quabbe

Great, great stuff. I'm really looking forward to see the cartographers tower finished.


Q

----------


## Ramah

LOL @ "Regularis Ex Prunus"...  is that guy sat on the toilet?

----------


## Crayons

The guy on the toilet is supposed to be the usual cliché image of Rodin's "Thinker" - "on the job", as it were. Yes. Contemplating a pile of prunes - as one does. The Latin is almost certainly wrong - pidgin Latin works for me tho! :Very Happy: 
I'm curious that no one has mentioned yet either the Monty Python reference or the dead snorkeller? Perhaps they were just being polite?

----------


## jfrazierjr

Ok..I just found the dead snorkler, but for the life of me cannot find a reference to MP(well, not one I am sure about anyway)...

----------


## cereth

Pretty amazing stuff. For the life of me i could not find the dead snorkeler.  :Smile:

----------


## Crayons

Oh, OK! :Very Happy: 
It's actually down to me and whether I managed to portray these things with the pixels I got ! It's kinda tricky and it's useful to know if you could identify things or not. 

SPOILER ALERT ----
The snorkeller is one of the "catch" the fismonger has on the quayside by the fishtrap (hence the addition "(tourist)"). The Monty Python  reference is next to the lock - and is supposed to be the "fish dance" skit.

----------


## cfds

Are the two men with the fishes the Monty Python reference?

----------


## Crayons

Supposed to be, yes!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9SSOWORzw4

----------


## Crayons

I think this is most of the buildings done. I still have "stuff" to add to the streets but I'm having inspirational problems as to what. There's also the border and textual elements so I'm probably gonna let this stew as it is for a while and add things as they come to me.
I would really appreciate any comments and especially critique on this at this stage. It'd also be extremely useful if there are any bits you don't understand or can't figure out what the drawing is? It's obvious to me coz I drew it but the resolution means that I may not have succeeded it getting it across?
Anyway, here's the latest update, I hope the CG Tower is up to scratch?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Quabbe

Oh my god.  :Smile:

----------


## mearrin69

You _are_ quite mad, you know. Geez, dude. This is frikkin' awesome. I'm sure I repped you for this but you deserve it again. Nice work.
M

----------


## Djekspek

this is awesome! I tried to do some pieces that detailled but just couldn't get myself motivated over and over ... so you got get my respect just for keeping at it...  and with that it looks great too... a perfect example of how details do make the difference. gz man!

----------


## Ramah

Amazing work, man. Give yourself a pat on the back.  :Smile:

----------


## Crayons

Thank you very much guys - (I think! ... mad???  :Exclamation: )
I was wondering. I was thinking of starting to number all  the relevant buildings for a key. Is there a "best" way of doing this? I've considered the following:
1) More "imposing" or important buildings first
2) from the center outwards
3) starting top left and (roughly) going to bottom right

Does anyone have any advice on this?

----------


## jtougas

> Thank you very much guys - (I think! ... mad??? )
> I was wondering. I was thinking of starting to number all  the relevant buildings for a key. Is there a "best" way of doing this? I've considered the following:
> 1) More "imposing" or important buildings first
> 2) from the center outwards
> 3) starting top left and (roughly) going to bottom right
> 
> Does anyone have any advice on this?


Amazing ,amazing job !!  :Smile: 

Any of those would work I usually start with the most important buildings and then work my left to right or center out depending on the shape of the city.

----------


## rdanhenry

> Thank you very much guys - (I think! ... mad??? )
> I was wondering. I was thinking of starting to number all  the relevant buildings for a key. Is there a "best" way of doing this? I've considered the following:
> 1) More "imposing" or important buildings first
> 2) from the center outwards
> 3) starting top left and (roughly) going to bottom right
> 
> Does anyone have any advice on this?


Alphabetical order!

----------


## Djekspek

since there's a lot of buildings, indeed maybe make some groups with different number plates (e.g. fatter or double lined circles round the number). Make the important buildings bigger numbers. As for placing the numbers this is a little harder I guess... There's so much going on, and the buildings are darker so the eye gets pulled to the negative spaces (harbor and white tower). I think I would go for numbering the way the eye works on the drawing, i.e. from left-top, go right then down and then left in sort of a circle. Make sure numbers close to eachother are also close to eachother on the map so the eye can find them fast ... But I guess I'd have to see it for real to see if that would work.... well.. just my thoughts. cheers!

----------


## Marken4

Are you thinking of drawing Thence and Yonder too?  :Very Happy:  That would be abseloutly awesome. And you could draw the area between and the map would be SO awesome. ^^ And huge.

----------


## Crayons

Crikey! No, I'm afraid Thence and Yonder (and Hither to the south but not labelled yet) are not on the agenda. Also, the drawing method doesn't really lend itself well to countryside "things" - as you can see in the town, grass, trees and bushes are all rather similar since they're sprayed on. With only black and white to play with and a "low" resolution, textures are very limited. Yes, I know I chose to do it that way but it was for simplicity and naivety reasons.
I'm also completely out of ideas for fun things to put in, even in Plumton. The reason I'm "resting" this design is to allow time for me to come up with further stuff.
Actually, after this and the Sept/Oct NY challenge I'll probably rest my hand and tablet for a while and get back to 3D stuff!

----------


## Marken4

Oh..  :Frown:  Well, I guess we will have to imagine how awesome it would have been then..

----------


## Crayons

I'm sorry Marken! :Crying or Very sad:  
It really has been a slog doing this thing and I wouldn't want to start another one, at least not for quite a long time!

However, I would like to finish it so I've done a load of the less imaginative stuff: numbering, labelling, border and a short description. This is (hopefully) the last WIP posting so please, please point out anything that you think needs correcting or improving!
While looking you might like to see if you can spot the following?
Sleeping guard
Famous bugs
Smugglers
Horse "play"
Mad monk
Dazed escapee
The Clochemerle controversy
Piscine terpsichore
Dead snorkeller
Snake charmer
Bathing woman
Rooftop nefariousness
Juggler
Mexican band
Chastised apprentice
Hunchback henchman
A mugging
An infamous hotel
Tripper
Wallaby
A jar too many the night before?
Lawn manicurist
Gnome Morris Dancers
Haunted house
Dead goose
(it maybe that some are not well enough drawn to be recognised - I "see" them, but I know what they're "supposed" to be!)
Aside from any changes you suggest, the "last" final version will have the font "monkeyed with" much as I have done with the Title. The Harrington font has aspects I don't like so I remove/modify a lot of the serifs and take out the curly "swishes" (thingys).
I'll also be adding more people as ideas come to me and may do so even after I declare it "officially" finished.

Anyway, here it be, please speak now or forever hold your peace!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Clercon

I only have on word "Amazing".
Great job!

----------


## Steel General

This is just "Chock-Full-Of-Coolness!"  :Very Happy:

----------


## Quabbe

I've taken a look over the map, saw Bugs Bunny (28 ) and could not stop laughing. The details are really lovely.  :Smile: 

I like this map a lot! I'm going to rep you if I can - if not, I'll do so in the future. Clercon has already found the right word: amazing! Nothing more to say. I could try to find some more superlatives, but one word often says more than thousands.  :Wink: 


Q

----------


## geamon

Awesome sauce!!! I don't see anything that needs to be corrected. I stab you with my +1 Longsword of Flamming Rep

Edit: Gah! Need to rep other people first.

----------


## NeonKnight

I found the Two Horses doint 'it'  :Razz:

----------


## Riggamorphus

This is great form of entertainment.  Like Richard Scary, but closer to a Novel version.  Can't wait to see it colored.

----------


## keithrgordon

Great work! I definitely agree with what everyone posted above, and I just wanted to add that I really like the sightlines that you are working with, especially as the city continues to grow. Keep it up!

----------


## MadCartographer

I LOVE the alchamy's Guild  LOL!

----------


## JDCt

This is probably one of the coolest forms of a city map I have ever seen. Absolutely fantastic work! I think I have map envy.

----------


## Gluhoded

This map is the reason I'm here actually.
I was looking through the maps page of the site (which are all amazing), and then my jaw literally dropped. The amount of detail & life was just incredible.
It has that unique hand-drawn feeling and so much character...
truely fascinating to look at.


:-]

----------


## melissafett

keys open doors?

----------

